# one of those jobs,



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

have not used a roller in years but the wheelmajig flusher, thing is when it got cold the angle came forward ad blew a job., it was a very good contract and it ended,

this job is has been a bit of a task, short on bead 2 sticks, went to buy some and forgot and left.....

someone wanna help me finish it?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I got two sticks in the truck!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Having a rough one eh Joe?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Having a rough one eh Joe?


was like a fr8train running through the middle of my head, just finished today, touchup LED style, not nice people opening doors cool air wasting me mud


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

moore said:


> I got two sticks in the truck!


:thumbup:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

yellow


----------

